# Was your life defined by your job and now miss it after retirement?



## Vinny (Aug 10, 2018)

I have read so many times that a lot of people have difficulty when they retire because their job defined them, gave them value/worth, gave them position in life and accomplishments.  I did that and been there and I my job never defined me. For me, knowing that what I had already accomplished and am capable of doing is enough for me. I never liked being in charge of people and most of my jobs did not require a staff. I do not play well with others, a trait or curse of being quicker and faster than others in what one does. 

I am very secure in myself and therefore do not need external sources to make me feel valued. I have yet to met someone who says that they miss their job. On the contrary they say retirement is like hitting the lottery. Could be that I am attracted to people like me who are fine just watching a movie and going out to dinner once in a while. Don't get me wrong, I was very ambitious and competitive and did what it took to accomplish my tasks and goals. I always head to be the best in the company I worked for and my gifts helped me accomplish that every time. 

As I got older I lost my urge to be competitive in business and non business areas. Used got love all sorts of competitive sports and games at one time and now I have no desire to play them anymore. I have no ambition other to enjoy life in retirement and die on my terms rather than play the other game which is trying to live as long as you can no matter what the quality of life. It has bee n 46 day since I retired and already work is hardly a thought anymore. I know what I did and I even have a book in the Library of Congress with my name on it as a co-author. There is software in use that I helped to design or wrote. That is enough for me. How about you?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2018)

I do not miss my job.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 10, 2018)

Vinny said:


> I know what I did and I even have a book in the Library of Congress with my name on it as a co-author.


Cool

I have one in the local library with my name in it
right below 'Past due'

anyway

what's the title?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2018)

My job never defined me, I only worked to pay my bills, buy things I needed or wanted and save for my retirement.  I'm enjoying my retirement very much, and I haven't miss my job or working at all.  I'm thankful that I don't have to work anymore and can enjoy life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2018)

Nope!

I have not worked in 13 years and sometimes it is hard for me to remember that I ever worked at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2018)

No, my job never defined me in any way....I worked to pay the bills, and to keep occupied as much as anything else... but it was just a necessary part of my life. I've only been retired a year..took early retirement.. and I do not miss that job at all...


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 11, 2018)

I miss seeing some of the people I used to work with. As for the job, nope.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 11, 2018)

,I don't miss my job either, no more stress,coming home emotionally/physically exhausted at the end of the week.7 yrs later I'm much more content,it feels like a lifetime ago I worked.
A couple weeks after I retired,got phone calls/emails from co-workers saying 'we miss you.not the same without you'.It was an adjustment not seeing them on a daily basis.We were like 'family' going through the good&bad together over 27yrs I was there. I went to visit a couple months after I retired,it felt strange to be back,co-workers were happy to see me,saying'retirement agrees with you'
I do stay in contact with 1 co-worker,she had to retire early because of health problems.Sue


----------



## IKE (Aug 11, 2018)

I didn't mind my job but after 31 years my co-workers told me that when I retired that I'd either miss the people or the job.......they couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm glad you are weaning yourself from your working years, Vinny.  Most people count the days before retiring....not after, but I'm sure that will go aways as well.  I sense that your biggest thrills in life, await you just around the bend!   Good Luck!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2018)

There's a difference between being defined by one's job and sincerely liking it.  I've been semi-retired for a little over three years and while I relish the freedom of being mostly retired I also greatly enjoy working.  Indeed, if I could go back in time I'd change my retirement setup by increasing the percentage of time I spend working.    

So I guess you have cyber-met someone who does miss work/my job.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 11, 2018)

If anything defined my life, it was my family, not my job.  As many of you stated, the job was a means to an end.  I had a comfortable job which I didn't like or dislike. Got along with most fellow workers above and below me in the pecking order, but miss it - -not for a moment.  My wife didn't work so there was not much change in our routines except for the ability to leave home for months instead of weeks or days (as in vacations)


It's been 26 wonderful years with the added blessing of reasonably good health, and family intermingled in our daily life.  Retirement has been good!!  Wish I could go back those 26 years and re-live it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2018)

I enjoyed my work mostly because I feel I truly helped the patients I interviewed and counseled on a daily basis. I had a very interesting career and during the last few years part of my responsibilities necessitated being on solo field assignment covering part of the state. I was a Disease Intervention Specialist for the State but I did not define myself by my work. I missed some of my co-workers after I left so for a time, went back to visit frequently (one of my offices was in walking distance of my home).  I became so busy with caring for my aging mother, taking her places and at times being too sick (atrial fibrillation) to do either, that I weaned myself from visiting the office except once in awhile.  I was too happy to be retired to miss actually working.


----------



## exwisehe (Aug 17, 2018)

Your first sentence describes me perfectly.

Yes, being around youth all the time at a comm. col. for 38 years was hard to break away from, and I think it kept me "young at heart" because I taught, interacted with, advised, sympathized with, and in general identified with the youth in many ways.

I miss it because I am not "in the thick of it anymore", especially in the fall when all the new students enroll and they are not sure what they are getting into.  I loved calling the roll the first day (and mispronouncing a lot of them) and introducing myself and explaining what the course was about.

From day 1, some of them "connected" with me and a few didn't.  (but that's life)

I wish many times that I was back into it, but age caught up with me.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2018)

My work defined my life only in that I had to get up five days a week and be at work on time.  Other than that, it was a means to an end.  And I'm thoroughly enjoying the "end".


----------



## Knight (Aug 17, 2018)

Did work define my life. NO.


After a life of job changes beginning with qualified retail butcher at age 18, 1st. class jet engine mechanic in the US Navy, boring year with U S postal system, A P mechanic for small airline, sale associate for major lumber company, CDL licensed tractor trailer driver, handyman in a garage, journeyman truck & heavy equipment mechanic, 1st. line supervisor, 2nd. line supervision, 3rd. regional supervisor, Last retiring from the boring job as department head when the chance to retire at 54 was offered. A better deal in terms of financial than my planned retirement at 55. 


Now spending a little time online typing responses to various threads to keep the grey matter tuned up is for fun.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm still working part time. I don't think my job defines me. However, I used to feel respected in my job. Now that I'm that "older" person, I feel like a lot of the younger co-workers just see me as some POS. I had too many other things define me in life. Not in a good way either.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2018)

I most certainly do NOT miss the job I retired from.  It was an very stressful and toxic environment for the last 5 or so years I worked there.  I DO, however, miss my work and, as someone said above, being "in the thick of it" and knowing I was doing something that mattered.


----------



## Wren (Aug 18, 2018)

I didn’t ever ‘live to work’, always ‘worked to live’ and, although I don’t miss my job, I missed  working so I now do voluntary work which is fulfilling,  hours to suit me,  no rules and more appreciation


----------



## dkay (Aug 18, 2018)

I was a nurse in long term care for over 30 years. I always managed to keep work and my private life separate. When I was at work, I was fully at work. When I was at home, I didn't think about work. I developed other hobbies and interests which I love doing now because I have time to do them, especially reading.  I really don't miss the long hours, being called in all the time, staying late because my relief didn't come in, all the never ending massive paperwork, having twenty bosses but not enough help to actually do the work. Nope, I like life now. I'm just me. Not nurse, not employee. Work is what I did to survive but I learned early on that "work" and "living" are two different things.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 18, 2018)

I was in education, have been retired 18 years this October & don't miss working at all.  I do miss the friends I had there but that is about all.  I do not miss the meetings, the politics, the stress, etc.  Fortunately, I have many hobbies & love traveling.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2018)

Honestly, I have not stopped laughing since the day I cleaned out my office.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 18, 2018)

.

I enjoyed my corporate career... it helped give me the means to be me and to retire early at age 55.
But my corporate job never did define who I am.  God does.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2018)

I hated the regimentation.

Had to be there at a certain time and leave at a certain time.  I could hardly wait for the weekend but then I couldn't sleep on Sunday nights because Monday morning was terrible. 

Having to attend boring meetings is the worst especially those with charts.

Work is stressful.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 19, 2018)

Ha. No. 

I didn't have a career; I had jobs. Never looked at anything I did as a career, merely a means to an end even when those jobs were lofty positions in Fortune 500 companies.


----------



## oldman (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, maybe I’m the first, but I do miss my job. I don’t know if it defined me, heck, I don’t even know what that means, but I do know that I looked forward to every time that I was scheduled to fly. 

It was an unbelievable high. (No pun intended.) Sure, when I reached cruising altitude, there wasn’t a lot to do, but as a pilot, you had to stay alert and continue to monitor the gauges and be ready for any surprises that may occur.


----------



## Smokey613 (Dec 22, 2018)

I have been a mechanic and a LEO with a 10 year break as an IT consultant, returning to law enforcement in 2015. I wiil retire from law enforcement on 12-31-2018 with 32+ years in. My wife will retire the same day with 29+ years as an officer. We will miss our careers on some levels but overall, it will be refreshing to "citizens" again. We are also relocating to another state to be near our only child so no one there will know us or our history. Fresh new start! Looking forward to it!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Happy Retirement to you both, Smokey!


----------



## Manatee (Dec 22, 2018)

I worked to keep the wolf from the door.  It has been 21 years and I do not miss the rat race at all.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 22, 2018)

I sincerely loved my job as a carpenter and now after 9years I sincerely do not miss it one bit.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello everyone. I’m 63 and have been in sales my entire career. My last day is January 25th. It’s been 40 years of stress and continual pressure. Always a quota hanging over your head. I didn’t let my career define me, but I did let it consume me.

I already feel the stress leaving me.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 23, 2018)

No. My job has too much fear factor.


----------



## Samantha (Dec 24, 2018)

We can use the money so I work.
Yet it does define me. 
Maybe because most people cannot do it?
It doesn't define me to the point I ever mention it.
In fact, I try to avoid the subject
It's a lower level position which pays just a few dollars more than our State's minimum wage
Excellent hours, (3 days a wk) alot of paid time off+ goof benefits for us both. this is what makes it worthwhile.
When I leave, I won't miss it.


----------

